# Full Moon



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahhh! I will be so content when this full moon is over. I don't think there is any science behind it, but weird crap always happens. Today alone has been beyond crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

My animals always act up. Dogs cats and horses. So far no chaos yet. Im watching though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Not just animals. Everything human and animal alike feel it imo...

And when i was in graveyars (8pm -4 am) we were all extra crazy on full moons no joke haha

Whether theres something scientific about it idk but...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about animals, but last night I was just about to fall asleep and... BAM! My shutter/blind went flying up and scared me silly. I was shaking so much I had to go downstairs, get a drink, and make my brother come upstairs to sleep in his room next to mine.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Rumor has it that jails get a bit busier too, ESP with domestic violence cases. Wonder what resources one could use to study/verify that...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I have no idea how scientific it really is. Weird stuff does happen though.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Full moons have always been good for me. I either find the answer to a long standing problem or an opportunity that will benefit me. 

I wonder if your zodiac plays into how or what you feel or experience on a full moon. Not so sure that the same would apply to animals, but maybe to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Man the days going up to a full moon, and the couple days afterwards, people act like total nutballs! "Ugh it's one of THOSE days." "There's a full moon tonight you know." "Well that explains it!"

I work retail, and there is always an increase in the crazies around the full moon.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I'm not sure about my animals and their reactions to a full moon. Just never put the two together I guess. I work as an RN in a hospital and I find that usually the nights leading up to a full moon are the most busy as the people tend to be more sleepless and restless.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well of course Moon cycle affects animals, it's the natural rythm of the nature - some are more, some are less sensitive, but as fas as I've seen, they all react to it somehow.  And people, especially, women, too.  I work for the local police, and we get most of our "crazy calls" right around full moon. As for myself, I always have additional energy and inspiration during this time.


----------

